# Pork Loin Roast



## lyndalou (Dec 31, 2004)

I have an almost 5 lb. pork loinand wonder if anyone has a favorite way to cook it, and what you would wserve with it.

I,ve cooked it before, but would like some new suggestions. 
Thanks.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 31, 2004)

I have 2 different ideas for you...one is to cook it over saurkraut...I use a dry rub to start....brown meat and then put over saurkraut and beer.  Roast.

Next idea is to make the roast over apples...you will end up w/applesauce which goes wonderful w/pork.
This method I use a rub of Herbs de Provence..brwn meat...slice up apples
..skin is ok..remove meat saute apple in same pan for about 5 min..add some sugar to taste approx. 1 TB.stir into apples..place meat bk on top and roast.  Applea should be ready when meat is if not let apples continue to cook while roast rests.

If you need more precise directions please let me know.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Raine (Dec 31, 2004)

Fiesta Pork Tenderloin with Oven-Roasted Vegetables

Yield: 4 servings
1 1/2 lb pork tenderloin 
2  small baking potatoes, quartered 
2  small green and/or red bell peppers, sliced 
1  medium onion, coarsely chopped 
2 tbsp vegetable oil 
1 pkg (1.25 oz.) fajita seasoning mix 
 Garnish with salsa and sour cream 
Procedures
1 Garnish suggestions: ORTEGA Salsa Prima, sour cream 
2 PREHEAT oven to 400 degF. Line roasting pan or 15x10-inch jelly-roll pan with foil. 
3 PLACE tenderloin, potatoes, bell peppers, onion, oil and seasoning mix in large  
4 BAKE, stirring vegetables halfway through, for 40 to 45 minutes or until tenderloin reaches an internal temperature of 170 degF and potatoes are tender. Let stand for 5 minutes before serving. Garnish as desired.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 31, 2004)

First,  brine the roast, then tie it up to hold its shape and tuck some sprigs of thyme under the strings.

Sear it in a hot pan on all sides and roast it to 150F internal temp in a 400F oven.

Make a pan sauce with some calvados or apple brandy and apple cider.  Finish the sauce with butter and serve.

Serve with lyonnaise potatos and grilled asparagus.

A bottle of pinor noir will go well with it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 31, 2004)

Cuban Roast Pork

6# pork loin roast
¼ tsp. pepper
2 garlic buds
4 TBS oregano
1 tsp. salt
2/3 cup fresh lime juice

Put slivers in slits in roast.  Combine s & p and oregano, rub meat.  Place fat side up on rack in 450-degree oven and cook uncovered 30-35 minutes per pound.  Cook to 185 degrees.  When pork begins to brown baste frequently with limejuice.  

Garlic Roasted Pork Loin w/Raspberry Chipotle Glaze

Raspberry Chipotle Glaze: 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1/2 cup small diced onion 
2 teaspoons minced garlic 
2 teaspoons chipotle chiles in adobo, chopped 
2 pints fresh raspberries, rinsed 
1/2 cup raspberry vinegar 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 

Garlic Roasted Pork Loin: 
2 1/2 to 3 1/2 pound boned pork loin 
8 large cloves garlic, peeled and sliced in half lengthwise 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh sage 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme 
Olive oil 
2 tablespoons kosher salt 
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 
1 bunch watercress, rinsed and patted dry, tough stems discarded

For the Glaze: In a medium saucepan, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add the onions and cook, stirring, until soft and slightly caramelized, 4 minutes. Add the garlic to the pan and sauté for 1 minute. Add the chipotles and cook, stirring continuously, for 1 minute. Add the raspberries and cook until soft, 2 to 3 minutes. Add the vinegar and stir to deglaze the pan. Add the sugar and salt, and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium and simmer until thickened and reduced by half, 8 to 10 minutes. Remove from the heat and strain through a fine mesh strainer, pressing on the solids with the back of a spoon to extract as much liquid as possible.

For the Pork Loin: Preheat the oven to 500 degrees F. 
Place a large roasting pan over 2 burners over medium-high heat. Add oil to coat the bottom and heat. Season the pork loin with salt and pepper. Place the loin in the roasting pan and sear on all sides until golden brown, about 2 to 3 minutes per side. 

In a food processor, combine the garlic, rosemary, sage, and thyme. Process until smooth. Add enough oil to make the mixture a good, spreadable consistency. Season with salt and pepper. 
Remove the pork from the heat. Carefully rub the garlic/herb mixture over the pork loin. 

Roast until an instant read thermometer inserted into the center of the roast registers an internal temperature of 140 degrees F, 40 to 45 minutes. Five minutes before removing the roast from the oven, evenly spread the glaze over the top. Remove from the oven and tent with aluminum foil to keep warm. Let rest for 10 to 15 minutes before carving. Line a large bowl or platter with watercress. Arrange the wild rice dressing on top and serve. Slice the pork loin and place on top of the rice dressing. Drizzle with leftover glaze.


NOTES – I think you and I feel the same way about pork so I don’t cook the loin for the full 40-45 minutes in the oven – I like mine pink in the center “after” it has had time to rest.  This glaze is REALLY good over salmon and chicken.  And don’t forget when doing salmon or chicken to still make the garlic/rosemary/sage/thyme mixture to put on it.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 1, 2005)

I used to roast a pork loin with a Black Olive Paste.  My cookbooks are packed away, and I don't have it on my HDD, so I'm going to try to remember it.

Get some good black olives, preferable Kalamatas or Thasos, but canned black olives will do.  Place them in a food processor, with a little chopped shallots, garlic, salt, pepper, and thyme.  Process until it's as smooth (or chunky) as you want.  You may need to drizzle a little olive oil into it.  Spread this paste over a pork loin roast, and roast to desired doneness, uncovered.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow! Thank  you all for such great suggestions. It's going to be great whatever way I do it. Thanks again.   d


----------



## Caine (Jan 2, 2005)

*Pilipino Pork Roast with Lechon Sauce*

If pork roast is wet, pat dry with paper towels. Crank up your oven to 500F, or as high as it goes, and allow to preheat. Rub entire roast generously with soy sauce. Sprinkle with copious amounts of granulated garlic and minced onion, and add salt and pepper to taste (easy on the salt, that’s soy sauce on there, remember!). Press the seasoning into the meat with your hands, like a dry rub.

Place roast, on a rack in a shallow roasting pan, uncovered, in preheated oven and cook at 500F for 30 minutes. Reduce oven temperature to 350 F and continue to cook for approximately 25 to 30 minutes per pound, until internal temperature reaches 155F. Remove from oven, cover with aluminum foil, and allow to rest while you make the Lechon sauce (recipe follows). When sauce and sides are ready, slice the roast thinly and serve with lechon sauce poured over slices or in ramekins as a dipping sauce.

Recommended side dishes are steamed brown rice with carrot slivers (use your potato peeler!) and stir fried Asian style vegetables (baby carrots, broccoli and snow peas) or yard long green beans if you can get them.

*Lechon Sauce*

One 4-ounce can liver pate or liver spread (same thing, different name)
1/3 cup vinegar 
1 cup water 
1/3 cup sugar 
1/3 cup bread crumbs 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/3 teaspoon black pepper 
2 tablespoons cooking oil 
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
2 tablespoons finely chopped onion 

Mix liver pate, vinegar, water, sugar, bread crumbs, salt and pepper. In a small saucepan, heat oil and saute onion until transparent. Add garlic and cook until browned. Add liver mixture. Bring to a boil and simmer until sauce thickens to taste.


----------



## Lifter (Jan 3, 2005)

Man!

Does this ever look good!

"Salt reduced" Soya Sauce, perhaps?

Would a quarter cup of brown sugar in the "rub" burn too badly?

Lifter


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 4, 2005)

Caine, that does look very good. I'm getting what I need today and will have friends over for dinner tomorrow or whenever they are free. I'll let you know how it turns out.
Thank you.
Lyndalou


----------



## GaArt (Jan 4, 2005)

That Cuban roast pork sound like a beef dish I used to make.. only I think you put in cumino also, and vinegar instead of lime.. I think I'd like the lime better


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 21, 2005)

Mish, You have come through for me once again. Thank you sooo much.


----------

